# Body dysmorphia...... do I have it?



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

My ex girlfriend, her friends and fam think i may have body dysmorphia? i have been overly interested in my diet and training over the last few months....... I have shaved my legs and arms to get that clean look and bring out the cuts which i have never seen before on my legs. I have been taking more pics than usual too. But i have been cutting up so i want to see the differences.

Do i have body Dysmorphia? I hope not.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh what a horrible disease it is, you're right to be worried


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Im no expert but caring what u look like Does not constitute body Dysmorphia

I think everyone has this to some degree i.e when you see fat people (or skinny people come to that) in really tight clothes, i mean if they saw what we were they wouldn't step out the door!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> My ex girlfriend, her friends and fam think i may have body dysmorphia? i have been overly interested in my diet and training over the last few months....... I have shaved my legs and arms to get that clean look and bring out the cuts which i have never seen before on my legs. I have been taking more pics than usual too. But i have been cutting up so i want to see the differences.
> 
> Do i have body Dysmorphia? I hope not.


You just love yourself 

Your in a sport which how you look is the most important thing.

To get results your training and diet need to be good - another feature of the sport.

Most people who do not do BB will not understand.

You just need to sometimes switch of from training on of days and enjoy yourself (does not mean eat ****, but you know that).

Where about in Brentwood do you train out of interest.

I take my food to shopping centres when out - what does that make me?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> You just love yourself
> 
> Your in a sport which how you look is the most important thing.
> 
> ...


i used to live in brentwood with my EX  , trained in la gayness was kinda the odd one out hah. Yeah i bring food out with me all the time, boy that never went down well with her though :{


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

just sound a bit obsessive and vain - but arent we all. body dysmorphia is often associated with extremes, so your not there yet.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

do you think you look good , most people who train or do bodybuilding do have it , I know I look good and aint got any fat but lots of times I think am fat and skinny when looking in mirror


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> do you think you look good , most people who train or do bodybuilding do have it , I know I look good and aint got any fat but lots of times I think am fat and skinny when looking in mirror


I agree I think u must have it a bit to train and diet like u do


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha ha of course you do not have body dysmorphia. But if this Wikipedia article is anything to go by think you and most of the people on these forums have Muscle Dysmorphia!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscle_dysmorphia

Personally i think it's a load of BS. So what if we want to be more muscular why is that a disorder. It's a healthy sport as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> Ha ha of course you do not have body dysmorphia. But if this Wikipedia article is anything to go by think you and most of the people on these forums have Muscle Dysmorphia!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscle_dysmorphia
> 
> Personally i think it's a load of BS. So what if we want to be more muscular why is that a disorder. It's a healthy sport as far as I'm concerned.


quoted:

Muscle dysmorphia can cause people to:

:Constantly examine themselves in a mirror

:Frequently compare themselves with others

:Hate their reflections

:Become distressed if they miss a workout session or one of their many meals a day

:Become distressed if they do not receive enough protein per day in their diet

:Take potentially dangerous anabolic steroids [2]

:Neglect jobs, relationships, or family because of excessive exercising

:Have delusions of being underweight or below average in musculature.

:In extreme cases, inject appendages with fluid (e.g. synthol)

sooo all body builders have problems ooo dear...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

j1mmytt said:


> quoted:
> 
> Muscle dysmorphia can cause people to:
> 
> ...


The above is usually what the ignorant come up with when trying to have an opinion on bodybuilding, mate dont worry about it, anyone in bodybuilding or anything to do with their physique has a "dysmorphia" just medical term for being hard on yourself imo.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

j1mmytt said:


> quoted:
> 
> Muscle dysmorphia can cause people to:
> 
> ...


These are the real main features of body dysmorphia, it's like anarexia - cannot see there body in the correct way, almost deluded and then go to unhealthy extremes to right something that never actually gets to a point they think is right.

Ask yourself, do you look in the mirror in disgust?

Or

do you look in the mirror and think, looking good, but could be better.

Big difference ^


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Na, mate. I had to do a website on it once for some random extra credit class at uni. You're just self conscious (maybe a bit vain  ).

People that suffer form it are housebound, will spend 4-5 hours infront of a mirror every day (and not in self-admiration). They feel disgusted by themselves and see things others don't.

As said above, you would be literally disgusted at the sight of yourself in the mirror, yet be compelled to spend most of the day looking.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Not dysmorphia, sounds more like narcissism mate!


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought everyone on here had body dysmorphia, we all look fvckin huge but we never look huge enough.

Thats bodybuilding for ya


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

My lass is convinced I have this...tbh looking at that list above,I would have to agree with her in that case...something I dont realise though,I just see it as hunger to better myself.


----------

